# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Ох уж этот писюшник! ЗАСТОЛКА на все 100%!!!

## Уралочка

*ОХ УЖ ЭТОТ ПИСЮШНИК!!! Застолка на все 100%  - Универсально!!!* 

А ВЫ, знаете что такое писюшник?!!!! Тогда -  мы идём к Вам!!! :Taunt: 

Проблема сидячих и малоактивных гостей РЕШЕНА!!!!!!
Такого ещё - НЕ БЫЛО!!!!! 20 студийных записей и всё ОК!!!! 

[img]http://*********su/7128657m.jpg[/img]

В комплект входит текст, *20 студийных записей* + видео пояснение))

Стоимость комплекта *1500р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Annon (21.04.2016), РУШАНОВНА (17.04.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Лена фраза интригующая)))))))))))))))))))))))  Хочууууууууу

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Уже приобрела...оч СОВРЕМЕННО, ярко, КРЕАТИВНО и интригующе....Леночка, спасибо огромное!  Вы такая палочка выручалочка! Приобрела уже несколько блоков, не устаю удивляться энергичности и яркости автора.

----------

Уралочка (17.04.2016)

----------


## Annon

Лен, ну отпад))). Видел в работе...... После этого петь не мог с полчаса - ржач пробивал))).
Супер!!! 
Ребят - рекомендую в работу, прикооооольно)))).

----------

Уралочка (21.04.2016)

----------

